# Internal Parasites?



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Last Thursday I received my new bettas and noticed one of the females had a lump on her side, I assumed this was her swim bladder as I know some can be more noticeable than others but soon after I noticed she was pooping white, again I put it down to the colour food that the breeder fed her but for the next few days I kept an eye on her. 

The four females I had before my new additions were a bit on the bloated side so I decided to fast the whole tank, the fast started on friday and on sunday I fed them an algae wafer as I heard this can help with constipation. Monday and Today I started to feed the tank Tetra Betta flakes as I know this makes the poop pink which would then give me a betta idea on my females state but today she was still pooping white. Is this internal parasites? she seems fine in herself and is eating, what else could it be? and are internal parasites contacious? (sorry for my bad spelling :lol


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

One of my bettas is bloated and pooping white and I was thinking the same thing as well. I haven't fed him anything in days except he ate a little bit of algae wafer when I fed my snails. 

Internal parasites? If so, is it contagious? I'd hate for my other male to get it as well. And if it is, what can I do to keep my other boy from getting it?

So I'll watch this thread.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully someone will reply soon


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I asked basically the same question in a different section and this is the help I got: Clicky.

Also, OFL told me to contact Adastra and she gave me some good advise.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I really thought I already did reply to this thread. Oops. Maybe a lot of people have just been having internal parasite problems lately, or something?

Usually what I've come across when in my experience with IPs is the fish is bloated, less active, has a loss of appetite, and has abnormal poo. While all these symptoms are definitely important to consider when discussing internal parasites, the most important one is abnormal poop, since the other symptoms can depend on the phase/progression of the infestation. I would treat the fish with a medication containing the ingredient praziquantel. I have had some success with Jungle Parasite Clear tabs. Within a few days of treatment you should see the fish begin to pass the worms (lots of poo) and then within the week they should perk up and start wanting to eat again. If the fish is still sick after over a week, I would consider that it might be a different problem you're up against.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I found this product at Walmart that I'm getting with only 97 cent shipping.

It has praziquantel as an active ingredient and is fed to your fish.

Clicky.

The reviews given for it are kind of misleading as they don't actually apply to what the product's intended for.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

That can be pretty effective if you can get your fish to eat it. A lot of the time it's very difficult to get parasitised fish to eat anything, let alone nasty medicated food. If he's still eating, you could try it, if not, Jungle also makes tabs that treat the fish through the water.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I've successfully treated one of my rescue bettas (who was so terribly thin and scraggly) for internal parasites using metronidazole with praziquantel added to his water. Metronidazole takes out anaerobes and some protozoa, while praziquantel targets nematodes. 

Worked great - he's happy, active, and slowly gaining weight.  As always with any meds, follow the instructions for dosing and delivery on the packaging.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine are all still eating, or want to eat rather. I'm fasting them at the moment. But they still beg for food, even though one of my poor fish is completely miserable. I hope he makes it until the medicine gets here.


----------

